
A creek splits the US in two at the Parting of the Waters - Earth_Change
http://strangesounds.org/2014/04/a-small-creek-splits-the-us-in-two-and-connects-the-atlantic-and-pacific-oceans.html
======
ahazred8ta
There are several watersources right on the divide.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/23juqb/the_river_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MapPorn/comments/23juqb/the_river_connecting_two_oceans_a_creek_in/)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Divide_of_the_Amer...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continental_Divide_of_the_Americas)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Ocean_Pass](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_Ocean_Pass)
#here

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pass_(Wyoming)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Pass_\(Wyoming\))
#nearby

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isa_Lake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isa_Lake)

